

1 Product – 70 Repositories - rkoellges
http://www.git-tower.com/blog/product-repositories/

======
michaelmior
This is what makes me sad about GitHub's pricing model. I think there's value
to having a lot of small repositories, but it quickly gets expensive on
GitHub. For example, if all the 70 repositories were private, this would be
$200/mo regardless of the size of the repositories or the number of
developers. However, scale independence in those second two factors could be
great in some scenarios.

